# Best Inshore flies



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have picked up fly fishing and tying this past summer but have not done any in the salt. I am going on a trip to the Daytona area in April, and Key West in June, as well as several trips to the Pensacola, Gulf Shores area through out the year. What patterns seem to work best for you guys, and in what situations? I am selling my boat, so I will be stuck with shore fishing until I can get a yak later in the summer. Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## dedwa15 (Feb 29, 2008)

One fly will do it all (or most, see below)--chartreuse and white clouser minnow. I like to add a little krystal flash or flashabou to the sides Size 2 is fine, but see what you dont mind casting. I use an 8 wt from the surf with an intermediate sink fly line (the SA Bonefish taper). It has a heavy tip section to help turn over the heavier flies and is relatively stiff, which I like to help it shoot through the guides. Regular freshwater lines tend to be too pliable in warmer water. From the surf you will catch mostly ladyfish, but I've caught bluefish and jacks too. The trick is that you cannot move the fly too fast. Sometimes I've had to stick the rod under my arm and go hand over hand with it. give it a count of 5 or so, and haul ass with is. The biggest pain is line management. I bought a stripping basket, but find it cumbersome to use, and when i am stripping fast, its hard to get it to go in the right place, so I generally just do my best without it. You might find differently. 



I have not tried the grass flats, but there is no reason you shouldn't be able to catch a load of trout on a clouser as well. In shallower water, try a deceiver. 



The only problem with these two flies is that they are relatively fragile. My new favorites are surf candy patterns (Bob Popovics has a great book. It leans more towards fishing the east coast, as most do, but has some awesome patterns and tips) They are more time consuming to tie (the clouser is the easiest on the face of the earth), but will last practically forever. Any color will work, as long as it is chartreuse and has a lot of flash.



Other recomendations just for the hell of it:

Crazy charlie

Fleeing crab

Bob Popvic's shrimp pattern 

Sea-Ducer



my $.02.



Daniel


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished the clousers here in freshwater but have had NO luck with them. Like I said, I have just started tying, and have been wearing my fingers to the bone tying crazy charlies/gotchas.For salt, I throwa 9wt with a Rio Saltwater line. I have never been able to shoot line on my 5wt, but that saltwater line realy flies! I'll be fishing with a friend in Little Lagoon in a couple of weeks, and I dont know what to expect there. I have never been. I just want to be prepared when I get there.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree the white/chartruse is a very good color. I have found red/white to be very good also. you really need both.Clousers in fresh need to be fished s l o w most of the time, but above all top water is the bomb in fresh. Salt, you cant fish it too fast. Try a litlle red flash in both patterns. Try weighted and weight less patterns. I have found I cant get a fly moving fast enough for a JC. I am going to try that two handed retreve. I have caught largemouth, chain pickrel,bream, crappie,strippers, specks, reds, lady fish and spanish on a fly.Good luck!!!!


----------

